# Installing a Front Brake Speedometer Is A Quick Job Until You Start                                                 By Ray Spang



## Goldenrod (Jul 7, 2021)

Reprinted from the National Whizzer Newsletter                                                   














                                                                Installing a Front Brake Speedometer Is A Quick Job Until You Start

                                                                                      By Ray Spangler and Al Blum



You can’t massage your antique brain each time you need to use it. Some projects are like a slow-motion-drunk staggering, with tools. Positioning the speedo so that it doesn’t hit the tank is the first part of the challenge. Adjusting the bottom fiber wheel so that the cable will turn into the cage holes is next. The delicate fiber wheel seems to be designed as a “safety fuse” to save the other parts from lockup damage. Whizzering is not for the faint-of-heart but success is usually guaranteed by persistence and using the correct rare parts. I find honor in the quiet struggle to use working devices where they were made to be used, which is not on a shelf.

It must have been like that in caveman times: “Look at that wooly mammoth drinking from the stream. We must have some pointy sticks around here somewhere so let’s try and run down lunch. Ooge might remember how to make a fire if he hasn’t been eaten yet. Ladies like the smell of cooking meat. We might get lucky. I had a throwing rock right here but Junior must have moved it. Has everyone gone to the bathroom before we start? Zip up Fred and don’t drag your knuckles. This is a guy project. ”


----------

